# Dealing with a organizer.



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

Anybodys have to doing this? What trickerys do they do?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cccp sparky said:


> Anybodys have to doing this? What trickerys do they do?


Don't wait to find out Fire him.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

If you don't want to spend a lot of money and time in court, you need to consult a labor lawyer before you do anything.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

organizer or salt?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I know a 'community organizer" that will be out of work in (282) days and looking for a new gig.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Stop. Who's going to replace him. Romney, how can you identify with that cat.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

No names.. this is a family friendly forum..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> Stop. Who's going to replace him. Romney, how can you identify with that cat.


They are both swimming in money so you would have to judge them by which one gives more to charity......:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> No names.. this is a family friendly forum..


Remember guys, B4T is the decider of what is right and what is wrong.

He can bring politics into the thread but stop others from doing so.

It is the only right way. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> They are both swimming in money so you would have to judge them by which one gives more to charity......:laughing::thumbup:


Which one has the family values that better fit the conservative party?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Remember guys, B4T is the decider of what is right and what is wrong.
> 
> He can bring politics into the thread but stop others from doing so.
> 
> It is the only right way. :laughing::laughing:


Not too long ago you were telling Dennis how to run this forum.. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> Stop. Who's going to replace him. Romney, how can you identify with that cat.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: I love that one.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Which one has the family values that better fit the conservative party?


I'm willing to bet not the liberal...:laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Which one has the family values that better fit the conservative party?


Conservative "family values" mean your values must fit _their view_ of what a family and values should be. Sure they may be hateful and discriminatory but ..... :laughing:

I hate both sides. Right down the middle is where I fall. :thumbup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Threaten his livelihood.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Conservative "family values" mean your values must fit _their view_ of what a family and values should be. Sure they may be hateful and discriminatory but ..... :laughing:
> 
> I hate both sides. Right down the middle is where I fall. :thumbup:



Hateful and discriminatory?


And have you read the lefts awesome record when it comes to being Hateful and discriminatory..?? :blink:

Happy reading...............:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm willing to bet not the liberal...:laughing:




One guy has been what most believe to be a faithful family man.

The other one dumps his wives when they become sick or will not put up with him screwing around.


All do suck but some are just so blatantly hypocritical it is sickening.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Too bad we can't learn from animals.. they always seem to find a way to help each other..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ared-owl-adopted-greyhound-called-Torque.html


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Too bad we can't learn from animals.. they always seem to find a way to help each other..
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ared-owl-adopted-greyhound-called-Torque.html


Cool story.........:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I just want the guy that is going to do right for the good of the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Remember guys, B4T is the decider of what is right and what is wrong.
> 
> He can bring politics into the thread but stop others from doing so.
> 
> It is the only right way. :laughing::laughing:





B4T said:


> Not too long ago you were telling Dennis how to run this forum.. :laughing:


Wait, its not done..................................












OK I'm ready :laughing:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Don't wait to find out Fire him.


 
I thought OP was about wives. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> One guy has been what most believe to be a faithful family man.
> 
> The other one dumps his wives when they become sick or will not put up with him screwing around.
> 
> ...



Agreed.:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Don't wait to find out Fire him.


Bad Idea!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Back to the OP’s question.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Hateful and discriminatory?
> 
> 
> And have you read the lefts awesome record when it comes to being Hateful and discriminatory..?? :blink:
> ...


Way to address the statement. "Yeah we suck, but what about those guys they suck more" :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Way to address the statement. "Yeah we suck, but what about those guys they suck more" :laughing: :laughing:


Please on topic.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> I just want the guy that is going to do right for the good of the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.



That guys Chinese.:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> That guys Chinese.:laughing:


_This_ guy is Chinese..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> _This_ guy is Chinese..


That guy is all of us.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

brian john said:


> Please on topic.


:laughing:


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

I thinking to laid him off, then rehirings new man after the two weeks.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

cccp sparky said:


> I thinking to laid him off, then rehirings new man after the two weeks.


That is the worst Russian accent I have ever heard typed


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cccp sparky said:


> Anybodys have to doing this? What trickerys do they do?


As soon as you smell an organizer, take a vote a quick as you can.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

B4T said:


> I know a 'community organizer" that will be out of work in (282) days and looking for a new gig.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


I bet a very rich man and an old speaker go back to their regular jobs in 282 days. You are in for a serious let down Bob.



HARRY304E said:


> I'm willing to bet not the liberal...:laughing:


Liberals make way better parents.



jrannis said:


> As soon as you smell an organizer, take a vote a quick as you can.


Correct. Right answer, even though it took awhile.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

It was no the problem laying offs. You see, we never completing a hiring paperworks, and I was paying the cashes. Somebody saying before, if cash transactions, it is his words against mines. :thumbsup: I am forgetting something?


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

cccp sparky said:


> It was no the problem laying offs. You see, we never completing a hiring paperworks, and I was paying the cashes. Somebody saying before, if cash transactions, it is his words against mines. :thumbsup: I am forgetting something?


Oh, so your laying off a salt that you were paying under the table, probably illegally?
Good idea!


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

I am thinking he might be salt, but who is doing salting of the residential pieceworks?

Most likelys he is looking for the cash works while waiting for more unions jobs.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It must suck operating in a state where you can't fire someone for no reason at all. What I do know, however, is that you can make him so miserable he'll quit.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

cccp sparky said:


> I am thinking he might be salt, but who is doing salting of the residential pieceworks?
> 
> Most likelys he is looking for the cash works while waiting for more unions jobs.


 
When I was working open shop there was a firm paying piece work, I did quite a few jobs for them all in apartments.

Panel install, panel tie in's, appliance connections and switch and plug, and pull an apartment all metal studs.

At the time I was making $3.50 an hour (1972) piece work, if I ran like a mad man I could get $5.50 an hour.

What do you pay for the items listed?


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> It must suck operating in a state where you can't fire someone for no reason at all. What I do know, however, is that you can make him so miserable he'll quit.


In this state, it is okay to laydoff the person for any reasons, and do not hire for the two weeks. After the two weeks, I can hire new man.

It is best to do the laydoff. Because I cannot terminates the man for working the too slow. If he is smart, he will be works too slow, and getting payed. Best to the laydoff.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

brian john said:


> What do you pay for the items listed?


This is all the spec homes, and payed out by piece on the square foots. I do not reveal the pricings, but I think best guys making 50 dollars per hours. Not sure if sons helpings completion of best guys though.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

cccp sparky said:


> This is all the spec homes, and payed out by piece on the square foots. I do not reveal the pricings, but I think best guys making 50 dollars per hours. Not sure if sons helpings completion of best guys though.


Reserved for those that can't answer a question.

:yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

brian john said:


> Reserved for those that can't answer a question.
> 
> :yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:


LOL. That's classified information.
He could tell you, but we know what he would have to do after that.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't believe you guys are still entertainig this painfully obvious troll. I mean, it's not even close to being believable. Everytime he makes a post I can't help but crackup at it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

:laughing::laughing:


slickvic277 said:


> I can't believe you guys are still entertainig this painfully obvious troll. I mean, it's not even close to being believable. Everytime he makes a post I can't help but crackup at it.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

For a finish of a switching and pluging house, I pay the $25 for 100 square feet. I calculates a man who is doing quality works at good speed can rough or finish 800 square feets a day. This is for the basic dwellings without extra canlightings added by owner.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

cccp sparky said:


> For a finish of a switching and pluging house, I pay the $25 for 100 square feet. I calculates a man who is doing quality works at good speed can rough or finish 800 square feets a day. This is for the basic dwellings without extra canlightings added by owner.


 
No light fixtures just switches and plugs.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

includings the punch bowl lightings, a simple chandeleers. four cans kitchen, various cans throughout house example in hallway, or sconce light. One paddlefan.

Not including a great room with a high ceilings.

Builder provides a lighting package, except cans trim.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

cccp sparky said:


> includings the punch bowl lightings, a simple chandeleers. four cans kitchen, various cans throughout house example in hallway, or sconce light. One paddlefan.
> 
> Not including a great room with a high ceilings.
> 
> Builder provides a lighting package, except cans trim.


Where are track homes being built ? What bank is stupid enough to finance the project?


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

Now only the home under a $250k is being built. Bank likes mortgage, but hates a jumbo loan.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

cccp sparky said:


> Now only the home under a $250k is being built. Bank likes mortgage, but hates a jumbo loan.


What mean jumbo loan ?


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> What mean jumbo loan ?


Any loan over 250k or 300k.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

The Builder now is converting a larger citylot into the row homes. These are the not good places in a city to live, but having a new construction because of gentrifications.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

jbfan said:


> Any loan over 250k or 300k.


I sorry my Russian not so good. We not know jumbo loan means.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Where are track homes being built ? What bank is stupid enough to finance the project?


There are 5 developments going up within 5 miles of me and beyond that apartments and house going up quite a few places, not like 6 years ago but still being built.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> There are 5 developments going up within 5 miles of me and beyond that apartments and house going up quite a few places, not like 6 years ago but still being built.


Somebody is keeping it a secret at least from FoxNews


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> What is jumbo loan ?


 
A crack laced blunt being fronted til Friday.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> A crack laced blunt being fronted til Friday.


What does it do? How. Much is it? Can you front me some?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Somebody is keeping it a secret at least from FoxNews


Some areas of the country are rolling but the wheels are not quite as round as they once were.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> Some areas of the country are rolling but the wheels are not quite as round as they once were.


 We are seeing growth on the commercial side with the completion of the bypass everyone is looking to relocate along with the addition of several large chain stores.


----------

